# 3rd Coast Cubing 2019



## Cooki348 (Jun 28, 2019)

Who is going to this comp?

My Goals:

2x2: sub 5
3x3: sub 12
4x4: sub 55
5x5: i don't really care
3BLD: sub 3
Pyraminx: sub 4.73

If you're coming to this comp, what're your goals?


----------

